# [mount] Disque dur en lecture seule ? (résolu)

## Trapamoosch

Alors voila mon problème : ma partition windows, qui marchait très bien avant, refuse aujourd'hui de se faire écrire dessus, erreur "système de fichier en lecture seule".

mount me donne :

/dev/hdc1 on /mnt/windows type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000)

Donc ça me semble correct... D'où pourrait venir le pépin ?Last edited by Trapamoosch on Wed Aug 11, 2004 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deluxe

Quel est le système de fichier de ta partition windows ?

----------

## Trapamoosch

Du vfat, comme l'indique le résultat de mount  :Smile: 

Mais ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que ça marchait très bien avant, alors je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu faire qui ait changé ça (si c'est de ma faute, évidemment).

----------

## sireyessire

Quels sont les droits sur le répertoire /mnt/windows ?

fais un ll /mnt pour le savoir.

quel utilisateur a monté ce disque? qui cherche à écrire dessus?

----------

## br0mGreV

As-tu fais qqe chose de précis entre la dernière fois où tu as testé l'écriture et maintenant ? (genre compilation du noyau, modifications des scripts /etc, emerge quelconque ?)

----------

## The Sickness

Essaie voir de remplacer ta ligne par cella la : /dev/hdc1 	/mnt/windows 	vfat 	users,exec,rw,umask=0 	0 0

la partition sera acceccible par tous tes users .  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Alors le bilan :

trapamoosch@marvin ~ $ ll /mnt

total 8

drwxrwxrwx   1 root root    0 aoû 10 17:28 cdrom0

drwxrwxrwx   1 root root    0 aoû 10 17:28 cdrom1

drwxrwxrwx   1 root root    0 aoû 10 17:28 floppy

drwxrwxrwx  16 root root 4096 jan  1  1970 windows

J'ai cette ligne dans mon fstab :

/dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows auto rw,users,umask=000 0 0

L'écriture ne marche pas quel que soit l'utilisateur qui monte le disque, et quel que soit l'utilisateur qui essaie d'y écrire (même root ne peux pas).

Alors oui j'ai bien recompilé un kernel avant que ça ne marche plus, mais je reprend toujorus le même .config et je controle. En tout cas là dans mes options y'a bien le support de tous les systèmes de fichiers Windows. Je vais y rejeter un oeil quand même, on ne sait jamais.

----------

## yoyo

Curieux ça ...

Ma ligne dans "/etc/fstab" : /dev/hda6               /mnt/echange    vfat            user,umask=000 (le rw et le umask sont redondants).

et ma config noyau : 

```
 grep -i fat /usr/src/linux/.config

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y
```

----------

## shmal

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai cette ligne dans mon fstab :
> 
> /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows auto rw,users,umask=000 0 0
> ...

 

Moi j'ai ça et ça fonctionne :

```
/dev/hda1 /mnt/win_c auto user,umask=0000 0 0
```

----------

## Trapamoosch

Oui je sais que umask et rw sont redondant, je l'avais remis au cas où...

J'ai controlé dans mon kernel, j'ai bien le supprot fat et vfat. Bizarre bizarre...

----------

## robinhood

Apparement soit quelque chose accède à ton disque : 

```
fuser -vu /mnt/windows
```

soit des erreurs sont detectée sur ton disque, et linux le passe d'office en ro. essaie un 

```
ckfs.vfat /dev/hdc1
```

----------

## colito

merci pour ce post qui m'a permis de résoudre mon souci (ou plutot l'un d'entre eux): ma partition windows n'était accessible qu'en root: elle l'est maintenant pour tous les users (enfin!): c'était juste une histoire d'options dans la ligne windows de ma fstab! c'est bizarre que ça marche pas pour toi...

----------

## Trapamoosch

Non, ce qui est bizarre c'est que ça marchait avant et plus maintenant. Je pense qu'il doit y avoir une erreur sur le disque, je vais faireu n scandisk (et pas un fsck.vfat qui est super lourd à utiliser :p)

----------

## Trapamoosch

J'ai fait le scandisk sous Windows, pas d'erreur selon lui...

----------

## The Sickness

Tu as mal recopié ma ligne , en meme temps je ne l'ai pas postée de maniere tres claire dsl :

/dev/hdc1     /mnt/windows 	vfat 	users,exec,rw,umask=0              0 0

Voila , seul un 0 est nécéssaire ds umask !!

----------

## DuF

En même temps s'il en mets 3 je pense que ça fonctionne, chaque chiffre étant affecté à UGO (respectivement User Group Other). Faudrait vérifier les options de la commande umask mais si ça fonctionne ça ne serait pas spécialement étonnant.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Non ça ne vient pas de ça, je répète que ça marchait avant avec les mêmes réglages et que du jour au lendemain ça n'a plus marché.

Alors je ne sais pas ce que j'ai bien pu faire de spécial qui ait fait foiré le truc.

fsck.vfat me trouve plein d'erreur de nom de fichier long, alors que scandisk n'en trouve aucune, alors je ne sais pas trop si je dois faire confiance à fsck et lui laisser tout corriger (ce qui serait bien lourd puisqu'il faut lui confirmer à chaque fois à la main, la galère...).

Serait-ce possible qu'à la moindre erreur Linux repasse en ro ? Si oui, y'a-t-il un moyen d'overrider ce comportement ?

----------

## robinhood

essai avec l'option "quiet". dans ce cas là chown et chmod ne retournent pas d'erreur si ils plantent. evidement, si ça marche, il y a des risques...

----------

## DuF

Tu peux utiliser un autre outil sous microsoft windows pour scanner ton disque et vérifier que ce n'est pas le scandisk de microsoft qui se plante, sinon dans un premier temps je ferai une sauvegarde de mes données sensibles si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait et soit tu passes l'option quiet comme le dit robinhood en ayant conscience des risques, soit tu lances le fsck.

A ta place je ferai une sauvegarde des données sensibles et si je n'avais pas d'outil tiers sous microsoft windows pour scanner la partition alors je ferai le fsck.

----------

## boing

petite précision, sur umask: il ne change pas les permissions de fichiers existants, et sa valeur est sur 4 octets, soit 0000 (permissions spéciales du fichier/droits du user/droits du groupe/droits des autres) pour donner les permissions à tout le monde... mais bon ici ça va pas changer grand chose, et mount accepte umask n'importe comment, sauf que le résultat paut être différent de ce que l'on escomptait

autrement les permissions du point de montage  *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> drwxrwxrwx 16 root root 4096 jan 1 1970 windows

  sont données ici avant ou après le montage ? m'étonne grandement qu'on puisse pas écrire avec du rwx partout

sinon pour résoudre mon problème que j'ai eu tout pareil, j'ai simplement montée la partition en utilisant différent paramètres, genre

```
mount -t vfat -o umask=0022 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
```

puis regardé si ça marchait, puis changé la valeur de umask, ou ajouté un uid, ou gid, ou.... la liste est longue

la ligne de mount 'bateau' pour du vfat:

```
mount -t vfat -o defaults /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
```

(se reporter au man mount pour l'explication de 'defaults')

surtout que là ça me fait aussi penser à une partition défectueuse ou autre chose du genre... essaie ce qu'ont dit DuF et robinhood, et si rien d'autre ne va... prie très fort arf

----------

## Trapamoosch

Les permissions de /mnt/windows sont donné après le montage. En fait partout j'ai les droits en rw, c'est juste quand j'essaie d'écrire sur le disque que bah non, en fai ça veut pas.

Le disque a été retesté, pas d'erreur. Windows réussit très bien à écrire dessus sans problème.

De plus en plus bizarre ce problème...

----------

## boing

arf bon

et quand tu le montes, quelles sont les permissions des réps et fichiers sur le disque ? 

```

mount /mnt/windows      (si pas déja monté)

ll /mnt/windows

```

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bon, je commence à voir le problème  :Smile: 

J'ai booté sur un vieux kernel 2.6.8rc2 que j'ai retrouvé et ça amrche. Alors je sais pas ce que j'ai pu activer ou désactiver comme option dans le 2.6.8rc3 qui donne ce comportement... Je vais regarder à ça et je vous tiens au courant.

EDIT : pas moyen de faire marcher l'écriture sur le kernel 2.6.8rc3, j'ai pas trouvé ce qui clochait... Pourtant toutes mes options sont comme avant, étonnant quand même ça.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bon en fait aparemment c'était un problème dans le noyau 2.6.8rc3, je suis apssé au rc4 (mise à jour d'aujourd'hui) et ça marche impécable. 

Merci en tout cas à tous pour vos suggestions.

----------

